# #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات



## اعلان.نت (11 نوفمبر 2015)

*(( لا إلهَ إلاّ اللَّه وحدهُ لا شريكَ لهُ, لهُ المُلكُ ولهُ الحمدُ ,يحيي *​​
*ويميتُ وهوَ حيٌّ **لا يموتُ,بيدهِ الخيرُ,وهوَ عَلَى كلِّ شيءٍ قديرٌ ))

اخواني واخواتي بمنتدانا الغالي 
اقدم اليكم مجموعة من افضل العطور الفرنسية الاصلية 100% 
وبأسعار اقل من السوق 

وعروض ضخمه لطلب اكثر من نوع 
ولمتابعينا عبر الانستقرام لهم اسعار خاصه 
والتوصيل لجميع انحاء المملكة 
كما انوه انه لدينا جميع انواع
العطور التركيب واالعربية والتقليد 
فنحن متخصصين بالعطور وخبراتنا عالية 
ولدينا مواقع تجزئة بمحافظة عفيف والقصيم 
( عطور السلطانة )
ويمكنكم الشراء من خلال موقعنا 
او من خلال الوتس اب او من خلال زيارة 
محلاتنا التجاريه 
واليكم صور بعض العطور الفرنسيه الاصليه
 
*
*امواج قولد 
1700 ريال





اكثر العطور جدلا ويقال عنه عطر الطبقة الارستقراطيه 
يتميز بفخامة رائحته ويعطي انطباعا 
مميز وليس له مثيل 
*
*سلفر مسك من نسماتو 
700ريال*




* من اغلى وافخم عطور العالم المسك الفضي 
من نسماتو الحجم 30 ملل*


*بلاك افغانو من نسماتو السعر 700ريال*






*عطر رجالي و نسائي شتوي من نسماتو ،
من افضل العطور رائحة وفوحان ، 
رشة واحده والرائحة تعم المكان*


*زيرجوف شوتنق ستار من زيرجوف 
1700ريال







* *قمة الفخامة عطر من زيرجوف شوتنق ستار 
حصريا على مستوى المملكة من **افخم 
العطور الفرنسية*


*مكاليف عود روز 
600ريال






*

*عطر العود من ميكاليف للرجال هو عطر ذكوري وجذاب ، 
مميز جدا لعشاق رائحة العود الممزوج مع الزعفران بكثافة 
و صمغ راتينجي عطري غاية في الروعة . 
عطر عود ميكاليف الرجالي يعبر عن الأناقة العربية الأصيلة ،
في إطار عصري .*

*كرد افنتوس 
500ريال*







*عطر كريد افنتوس بلاك الغني عن التعريف برائحته 
المركزه و الثابته و يصنف من العطور الصيفيه

 فلفت اوركيد 
500 ريال 





*

*عطر زهوري شرقي يستنبط الفخامة الجسدية والقوة الجذابة من عطر توم فورد بلاك أوركيد 
عطر فائق الروعة مغدق بنفحات من الحمضيات الرائعة،
البتلات الدرامية، العسل والروم.


كارولينا هيريرا 212 لكبار الشخصيات من النساء
240 ريال 

*






* أصدر هذا العطر المدهش للنساء.رائحة براقة ومذهلة، 
و كل العيون عليها. العطر يحيطك بهالة مغرية 
و مثيرة فهو ببساطة لا يقاوم بكل مكوناته. 
متوفرا بكمية 80 مل بتركيز أو دي تواليت.
الزجاجة التي تحمل هذا العطر الرائع أنيقة وعصرية. 
مصممة بشكل كبسولة 

*
*N 5 channel
 300 ريال 
*






*أحد أشهر العطور في العالم وأكثر عطور شانيل مبيعاً 
وهو العطر الأول من مجموعة العطورات القائمة 
على عناصر طبيعية كاليلانغ والبرغموت والليمون 
والنيرولي والياسمين والورد وزنبق الوادي 
والسوسن مع أساس من نجيل الهند 
والصندل والفانيليا والعنبر والباتشولي.
*
*سكادا سكسي جرافيتي - Escada Sexy Graffiti**
210 ريال *








*سكادا سكسي جرافيتي 
Escada Sexy Graffiti
* *عطر سكسي جرافيتي هو أحدث عطر من اسكادا للنساء .
* *و اﻟﺬي ﯾﺤﻮي ﻋﺒﯿﺮ اﻟﻔﺮاوﻟﺔ و اﻟﺮﯾﺴﺒﺮي 
* *واﻟﻜﺮﯾﺐ ﻓﺮوت ﻣﻊ ﺑﻮﻛﯿﮫ ﻣﻦ اﻷزھﺎر و اﻟﻔﺎﻧﻠﯿﺎ .*​

* Lady Million مناسب لأجواء الصيف الحارة *
*200 ريال 
*





​
*J’adore Dior
 410 ريال 
*






*ديور هو عطر نسائي خالي من الكحول تتركز رائحه هذا العطر علي الزهور النسائيه , 
فهو يحتوي علي مجموعه من الأزهار المميزه 
وهو مأخوذ من أجود أنواع الزهور فهو 
عطر نسائي لمن تحب روائح الزهور المميزه .

*
*very sexy الاحمر 
270 ريال 
*








*اسم على مسمى من العطور المثيرة على
مستوى العالم**فعلا عطر في غاية الأثارة 

gucci guilty 
230 ريال 
 *





*عطر غوتشي غيلتي المعبر عن الجرأة وقوة الشخصية والاثارة 
فهو عبارة عن مزيج من الأزهار الشرقيّة التي تتأجّج جاذبية وإغراء. 

coco chanel
380 ريال 
*




*
*
*الأشهر والأرقى والأغلى ثمنا في عالم العطور*


*
*
*coco chanel noir
400 ريال 
*





*الأشهر والأرقى والأغلى ثمنا في عالم العطور

miss dior
**400 ريال *





*عطر ديور الكلاسيكي القوي بمزيج حديث وأنيق. ( برفيوم )
يصلح للمرأة الشابة والمستقلة والجازمة.

SYL elle
240 ريال 





* 
*عطر أنثوي حقيقي نابض بالحياة ( برفيوم ) . 
يمنحك إحساساً فريداً غير متوقع. 

هذه نبذة بسيط مما هو معروض لدينا 
ونذكر انه لدينا جميع انواع العطور وادوات التجميل والعناية بالجسم والبشرة 






















لمتابعتنا لتحصلي على هدايا قيمة عبر الانستقرام 
*





*وللطلب والاستفسار عبر الوتس اب فقط* 

*0532281920*
*
وللشراء مباشرة عبر الموقع الالكتروني :
http://www.otoore.com/


ملاحظة :
مطلوب مسوقات للعمل من المنزل وبنسبة ممتازة 
للتواصل من خلال الوتس اب فقط
٥‎٣‎ ‎٢‎٢‎٨‎ ‎١‎٩‎٢‎٠
*​


----------



## اعلان.نت (12 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*أسعار اقل من السوق*


----------



## اعلان.نت (13 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*مطلوب مسوقات للعمل من المنزل وبنسبة ممتازة*


----------



## اعلان.نت (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*يمكنكم الشراء من خلال موقعنا 
او من خلال الوتس اب او من خلال زيارة 
محلاتنا التجاريه *


----------



## اعلان.نت (16 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*للشراء مباشرة عبر الموقع الالكتروني :
http://www.otoore.com/*


----------



## اعلان.نت (17 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

_*
ملاحظة :
مطلوب مسوقات للعمل من المنزل وبنسبة ممتازة 
للتواصل من خلال الوتس اب فقط
٥‎٣‎ ‎٢‎٢‎٨‎ ‎١‎٩‎٢‎٠
*​_


----------



## اعلان.نت (17 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*لمتابعتنا لتحصلي على هدايا قيمة عبر الانستقرام 
*


----------



## اعلان.نت (18 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

_*عروض ضخمه لطلب اكثر من نوع 
ولمتابعينا عبر الانستقرام لهم اسعار خاصه*_


----------



## اعلان.نت (21 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*


*عطر كريد افنتوس بلاك الغني عن التعريف برائحته 
المركزه و الثابته و يصنف من العطور الصيفيه
*


----------



## اعلان.نت (22 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*يمكنكم الشراء من خلال موقعنا 
او من خلال الوتس اب او من خلال زيارة 
محلاتنا التجاريه 
واليكم صور بعض العطور الفرنسيه الاصليه*


----------



## اعلان.نت (24 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

*التوصيل لجميع انحاء المملكة*


----------



## اعلان.نت (26 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد: #عطور_فرنسية _اصليه #ادوات_تجميل وبأسعار مذهله مطلوب مسوقات*

_
*سلفر مسك من نسماتو 
700ريال*



* من اغلى وافخم عطور العالم المسك الفضي 
من نسماتو الحجم 30 ملل*
_


----------

